# Auslesen von Zahlen und Daten einer Seite



## Delvar (29. September 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes vor, und zwar will ich mir ein kleine Programm schreiben, welches mir dabei hilft, von einer Seite gewisse Zahlen und Werte auszulesen. Die Zahlen sollen dann z.B.: in Excel gespeichert werden.
Wenn man den Vorgang wiederholt, sollen die Daten des neuen Users in das selbe Excel file ausgegebn werden. Am besten wenn das ganze noch in eine Art Tabelle kommt, bzw. mehrere Tabellen, wo nach allen möglichen Attributen geordnet wird.

So, das ist also mal mein Plan, ich hoffe es ist klar verständlich. Ich brauche das ganze für ein Online Spiel, wo ich ziemlich viele Spieler erfassen soll, und um mir die Arbeit händisch zu ersparen, will ich nun ein kleines Programm, Script, etc.
(Ja, es ist alles legal, es ist echt bloß ein Spiel, ich betreibe es nicht kommerziell, blablabla... es ist einfach dafür, um mir Zeit und Nerven bei einer freiwilligen Arbeit zu sparen.)

So, also die Daten stehen in einer Liste, HTML, und sind getrennt durch viele <tags>. Ich hab nun leider keinen Schimmer, wie ich die Daten aus dem file am besten rausbekomme. Meiner Ansicht nach werden die Daten mittels JavaScript in die Seite eingelesen... Sollte jemand den ganzen Quelltext der Seite haben wollen, so soll er es bitte sagen.

Ein Fragment des Sourcecodes hab ich ganz am Ende hinzugefügt (Sorry, ich hätte es eh auf meinen Webspace geladen, aber der macht auf einmal Problem und lässt mich nicht connecten... Sollte sich jemand finden, der es kurze Zeit hosten kann, damit er hier nicht so nackt steht --> Danke ). Die Daten sind in etwa dieser Form auszulesen. Der Ausschnitt zeigt meine Gebäude, und soll nun, wenn er ausgelesen wird eine Excel Tabelle erstellen, wo 1) Mein Name steht, 2) Die Stufen meiner Gebäude 3) ... usw.

Bin für jede Hilfe und jeden Denkanstoß sehr dankbar. Sollte irgendwas unklar sein, bitte schreibt einfach und ich versuche es zu erklären.

Mein Hauptproblem liegt nunmal am Auslesen der Datein, mit den Formatierungen und Spielerein im Excel komme ich dann schon selbst klar. Nur der erste Schritt ist oft der schwerste *g*

Danke im Vorraus
Delvar

Sourcecode:
<table border=0><tr><th colspan=2>Geb&auml;udestufen</th></tr><tr><td>Planetenzentrale</td><td>11</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Raumhafen</td><td class="highlight">1</td></tr><tr><td>Wohngeb&auml;ude</td><td>6</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Solarpark</td><td class="highlight">11</td></tr><tr><td>Eisenmine</td><td>20</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Siliziumraffinerie</td><td class="highlight">20</td></tr><tr><td>Kohlenstoffgewinnungsanlage</td><td>14</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Bohrturm</td><td class="highlight">4</td></tr><tr><td>Chemiefabrik</td><td>4</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Recyclinganlage</td><td class="highlight">0</td></tr><tr><td>Rohstofflager</td><td>13</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Schiffsfabrik</td><td class="highlight">5</td></tr><tr><td>Waffenfabrik</td><td>0</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Forschungszentrum</td><td class="highlight">4</td></tr><tr><th colspan=2>vorhandene Rohstoffe</th></tr><tr><td>Arbeiter</td><td>723</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">verf&uuml;gbare Arbeitskr&auml;fte</td><td class="highlight">76</td></tr><tr><td>Energie</td><td>5.014</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Eisen</td><td class="highlight">9.280</td></tr><tr><td>Silizium</td><td>6.372</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Kohlenstoff</td><td class="highlight">29</td></tr><tr><td>Wasser</td><td>405</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Sauerstoff</td><td class="highlight">307</td></tr><tr><td>Wasserstoff</td><td>1.536</td></tr><tr><td class="highlight">Auslastung Wohngeb&auml;ude</td>


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (29. September 2004)

Bei so einem Projekt solltest du auf PHP/MySQL zurückgreifen. Mit Excel wird das nix.


----------



## Delvar (29. September 2004)

Mhm... dann ist das aber ganz schlecht... weil von PHP hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer...


----------



## Layna (29. September 2004)

Wenn du JavaScript gut kannst kriegst du auchnoch PHP hin .
ich würd dir auch empfehlen dir das mal anzugucken, solange es wirklich nur um die Datenspeicherung geht solltest du auf keine unüberwindlichen Hindernisse treffen


----------

